# Anyone From Greece Here?



## Arvind (Feb 10, 2005)

or anyone who knows the physical address and contact details of a gurudwara in Greece. There are about 5000 sikhs there, but I couldnt locate any gurudwara details for Greece. Any help or pointer is appreciated very much.

Regards, Arvind.


----------

